# Lake Bacurato



## kino (Sep 13, 2011)

I am planning on driving to Lake bacurato near Los Moches and I am taking my bass boat to do some fishing. I would like to hear from anyone that has done this.
All the info on the web talks about Flying in and staying at the lodge. No info on driving in yourself that I can find.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I can see why most fly in, it is 100 miles south east of Los Mochis and driving a car takes 3 hours 11 min. That is like driving 30 MPH or less towing a boat...Do you know if there are boat ramps, fuel supplies, and guides ? plus who know what the Sinaloa boys are growing along the route...Good luck


----------



## kino (Sep 13, 2011)

Does not look like any ramps there, But there are no ramps at Alaro Oregon where we go to now either. You did bring up what I was having reservations about though, the "Sinaloa boys"
Would this be a region I may not want to wander into??


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I do not like that it is a good green growing area, plenty if irrigation water to draw from,out of the way with some roads. Maybe that is the reason so many fly in.......think about it


----------



## Happy girl (Jan 24, 2013)

kino said:


> I am planning on driving to Lake bacurato near Los Moches and I am taking my bass boat to do some fishing. I would like to hear from anyone that has done this.
> All the info on the web talks about Flying in and staying at the lodge. No info on driving in yourself that I can find.


Can you tell me please more about retiring in Belize as to: what are the monetary requirements, what kind of local medical facilities do they have and how can I get invited in local help services?


----------

